# Réactions au tutoriel customisation



## AuGie (8 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Pour faire vivre le tutoriel, rajouter des logiciels, liens, artiste et etc.... veuillez utiliser ce topic, nous mettrons a jour le tutoriel rapidement.

Ce topic à pour but d'améliorer le tutoriel, pour toutes demandes techniques spécifiques, n'hesitez pas à créer un topic en respectant ceci

Merci beaucoup
AuGie


----------



## chokobelle (9 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé un logiciel sympa que perso je n'utilise pas mais qui peut éventuellement interresser du monde ici:

Imagine BootX, qui permet de remplaçer la pomme grise au demarrage.

Voila 

Sinon très bon tutoriel


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Il fonctionne sous 10.4 ?


----------



## chokobelle (9 Novembre 2005)

eeeuh ah euh je crois pas y'a marqué jusque 10.3, sorry j'avais pas fait attention :rose: 

j'avais dit que je l'utilisais pas


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Merci du renseignement, je vais ecrire au devellopeur pour avoir l'info  

Merci


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Novembre 2005)

Salut tu as oublié un logiciel important; Deskop movie Player X comme sont nom l'indique au lieu d'avoir un wallpaper classique , on a une video, http://www.monkeybreadsoftware.de/Freeware/DesktopMoviePlayer.shtml (merci a NightWalker de me l'avoir montré)


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Voila  J'ai rajouté ce logiciel dans la partie Wallpaper.

Je rajouterai à chaque fois "en purple" vos pseudo à coté des nouveaux logiciels ou liens proposés. 

Merci


----------



## zenzen (10 Novembre 2005)

Tiens un petit logiciel que j'ai découvert sur un forum de custo anglais...
C'est "Hey Folders!" qui est un petit freeware.
Le but du programme c'est de colorer les dossiers qui ont des labels (c'est comme ca en francais ?)...
Un petit screen vaut mieux qu'un long discours  


C'est plus un utilitaire qu'un soft de pure custo, mais ca fait bien je trouve....


----------



## spritek (13 Novembre 2005)

Salut, pour pouvoir transformer des fichiers gif, png, ... (n'importe quel format en fait) en élément affichable en tant qu'icone par simple glisser déposer de l'élément ou du fichier, j'ai utilisé le très pratique et très facile d'emploi Pic2Icon (gratuit)


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2005)

pic2icon est très difficilement trouvable sur le net. Il n'est plus dispo sur versiontracker
voir le thread ci après pour avoir un lien
j'héberge une version 1.3 voir fin du fil si quelqu'un ayant un serveur de meilleur envergure veut/peut le faire qu'il ne se gène pas 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113184&highlight=pic2icon


----------



## ultra' (16 Novembre 2005)

Just pour info, pic2icon n'est plus indispensable depuis la sortie de Pixadex2.
Ca reste tout de même un très bon programme


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2005)

m'enfin, l'est pas gratuit le bourgre, et de loin ! 18,95 $


----------



## spritek (16 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> pic2icon est très difficilement trouvable sur le net. Il n'est plus dispo sur versiontracker
> voir le thread ci après pour avoir un lien
> j'héberge une version 1.3 voir fin du fil si quelqu'un ayant un serveur de meilleur envergure veut/peut le faire qu'il ne se gène pas
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113184&highlight=pic2icon



Il est pas bien mon lien? :rateau:


----------



## AuGie (16 Novembre 2005)

Ben si il est beau ton lien, en violet en plus


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Il fonctionne sous 10.4 ?


Chez moi oui.
BackLight 2 : Permet de choisir un économiseur d'écran en fond d'écran.
MenuMeters : Le meilleur programme que je connaisse pour avoir des infos sur l'activité réseau/proc/ram/disque. Les graphiques prennent très peu de place mais si on clique le menu contient pas mal d'infos.
Les deux sont gratuits.
Ha et puis pour les widgets je pense que ce serait pas mal de citer aussi la page d'Apple.


----------



## AuGie (20 Novembre 2005)

C'est fait. Merci


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Décembre 2005)

voila j'avais proposé dernierement deskopt movie player X mais il est comme quictime il ne lit pas tout les fichiers alors, j'utilise real player, on lance la video (.ram par exemple) et on clique sur Diffuser -> Pleins ecran sur le bureau.
Et voila comme ça fini les videos qu'ont ne pouvaient pas mettre en fond d'ecran!!!
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> pic2icon est très difficilement trouvable sur le net. Il n'est plus dispo sur versiontracker
> voir le thread ci après pour avoir un lien
> j'héberge une version 1.3 voir fin du fil si quelqu'un ayant un serveur de meilleur envergure veut/peut le faire qu'il ne se gène pas
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113184&highlight=pic2icon



Pour ma part j'utilise Cocothumbx qui, je pense, remplace avantageusement le petit pic2icon ?!


----------



## AuGie (4 Décembre 2005)

Avec le nouveau Pixadex, plus besoin de pic2icon ou tout soft du meme style


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Décembre 2005)

tu as lu ce que j'ai ecrit en haut sur realplayer?


----------



## AuGie (4 Décembre 2005)

Arf non sorry, c'est une bonne astuce je vais le mettre dans le tuto


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Décembre 2005)

merci


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Décembre 2005)

oh j'ai trouvé ça sur le forum, grace a ses combinaisons de touches ça inverse les couleurs comme ça on a mac os X avec une nouvelle interface pour pas un rond et en plus rapidement.
Comme ça inverse les couleurs on peut jouer dessus en modifiant les couleurs de selections,....
Et en plus pour les novices pas besoins d'installer un logiciel... 

la combinaison de touche est : pomme option control et !


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> oh j'ai trouvé ça sur le forum, grace a ses combinaisons de touches ça inverse les couleurs comme ça on a mac os X avec une nouvelle interface pour pas un rond et en plus rapidement.
> Comme ça inverse les couleurs on peut jouer dessus en modifiant les couleurs de selections,....
> Et en plus pour les novices pas besoins d'installer un logiciel...
> 
> la combinaison de touche est : pomme option control et !


Juste une petite précision, ton raccourcis active en fait l'une des fonctions d'Accès universel qui se trouve dans les préférences systèmes. C'est une aide aux personnes mal-voyantes. Voilà, c'était juste pour préciser et étaler ma science


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2005)

Un super soft pour déposer des photos sur son bureau (je ne crois pas l'avoir vu dans le tutoriel sur la customisation) :
Photo Desktop

Ce lien a été donné par yul dans cette discussion. Merci à lui !!!


----------

